# db backup script in gentoo

## Radek84

Witam,

Gdy uruchamiam moj skrypt komenda bash dbbackup, skrypt dziala bez problemow.

Moj skrypt (/scripts/dbbackup.sh):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> echo "Creating backup of database"
> ...

 

Chcialbym, aby skrypt uruchamial sie automatycznie co tydzien i przy uruchamianiu serwera. (crontab and init.d)

Moj crontab:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * * * * 1  root  bash /scripts/database
> 
> 

 

Czy ktokolowiek moglby dac mi wskazowki, co powinienem zmienic?Last edited by Radek84 on Thu Jul 02, 2009 9:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Wygrepuj z /var/log/messages dlaczego ten cron sie nie wykonal, swoja droga dlaczego massz /scripts? Na sila wymamywanie sie z FHSu. database.sh w ogole ma prawa wykonywania?

----------

## Radek84

Witam,

Ostatnie wiadomosci z pliku messages:

 *Quote:*   

> Jul  2 08:20:01 rezapdev cron[2803]: (root) CMD (bash dbbackup)
> 
> Jul  2 08:20:01 new cron[2802]: (root) UNSAFE (/var/mail/root)
> 
> Jul  2 08:20:01 new cron[2805]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-icrons)
> ...

 

Tak wyglada moj crontab (moze jest cos w nim nie tak):

 *Quote:*   

> # for vixie cron
> 
> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-process/vixie-cron/files/crontab-3.0.1-r4,v 1.1 2005/03/04 23:59:48 ciaranm Exp $
> 
> # Global variables
> ...

 

---

Wiec skopiowalem dbbackup.sh do /etc i uruchomilem komende crontab dbbackub. Wyskakuje mi taki blad: 

 *Quote:*   

> "dbbackup":2: bad minute
> 
> errors in crontab file, can't install.

 

--- Połączono posty.

Kurt SteinerLast edited by Radek84 on Thu Jul 02, 2009 8:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Radek84, przeczytaj regulamin. Nie pisz posta pod postem - możesz je edytować i używaj BBCode. Z góry dzięki.

----------

## timor

Zmień to tak:

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "Creating backup of database"

thedate=`date '+%Y%m%d'`

backupname="nameDBBackup"

filename="$backupname$thedate.sql"

echo $filename

mysqldump name | gzip -9 > /backups/$filename.gz

scp /backups/$filename.gz hostname@ip address:serverbackups/$filename.gz
```

/etc/conf.d/local.start - załatwi start systemu

man 5 crontab - opis poszczególnych pól.

----------

## crs

 *Radek84 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moj crontab:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

To Ci będzie uruchamiać ten skrypt co minutę, każdej godziny w pierwszy dzień tygodnia. Chyba nie o to Ci chodzi, prawda?

Użyj

```
15 01 * * mon ...
```

by uruchomić go piętnaście minut po pierwszej w każdy poniedziałek.

----------

